# Barking Dog



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

A couple was awarded $240,000 in an Oregon court for enduring a decade of their neighbors dog barking. I'm glad all my neighbors have lgds also!


----------



## OakHollowBoers (Jun 26, 2013)

That's ridiculous! The way courts have gotten...


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Bet those folks are wishing they had just made their dog shut up!


----------



## OakHollowBoers (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok, I heard the rest of the story. The neighbors had made numerous noise complaints, the owners did nothing to try to quiet the up to 10 Tibetan mastiffs over the course of 13 years. The judge also ordered debarking for the dogs.


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

Wow I'd be wondering why something didn't happen sooner. 13yrs is a long time to have that many dogs barking all the time.


----------



## OakHollowBoers (Jun 26, 2013)

Apparently, they attempted to use the lgd defense. The court found (and tibetan mastiff groups concur) that they are not ideally suited as lgds.

They started breeding them in 2002 and the barking would start at 5am.

I still don't agree with the amount of the verdict, but maybe that was what they made breeding them over the years or something.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I have neighbors that think it great that-their dogs bark non stop


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

OakHollowBoers said:


> Apparently, they attempted to use the lgd defense. The court found (and tibetan mastiff groups concur) that they are not ideally suited as lgds.
> 
> They started breeding them in 2002 and the barking would start at 5am.
> 
> I still don't agree with the amount of the verdict, but maybe that was what they made breeding them over the years or something.



Perhaps. They had to come up with that number somehow. Unless it was the amount their home is worth so they can move without selling first since that might be hard to do. 

I've been to a couple breeders homes before. And the crazy barking is pretty nuts. I can't imagine listening to that day in and day out.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I understand the barking neighbor dog all too well. My daughter and her family had to move from their home in town because the neighbor behind them left their dogs outback all of the time, and my daughter literally couldn't even turn on the bathroom light in the night without hours worth of barking and barking and barking. During the day, if anything moved at my daughters house or she put her own dogs out to potty, it was a mad rush to her back fencline by the neighbor dogs and they went on and on without letting up. She complained and complained to animal control, and finally the other homeowner got cited for disturbing the peace.


----------

